# Are you interested in news events in foreign countries?



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

I read recently that news reports on US TV tend to focus on domestic news stories, often giving foreign news stories comparatively little coverage, because US TV networks claim that their customer surveys show that people aren't really interested in foreign news.

Do you think that this is true? Would you like to see more reports about events in other countries on the TV news or do you think you already see enough?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

I think people tend to be more interested in celebrity gossip as well. It makes me a bit sad though when natural disasters or bad things happen in other countries and very few seem to pay attention or care. I think foreign countries might be more globally aware of the happenings in big western countries, whilst many westerners remain in a bubble.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's the steroetype of Americans - that they're only interested in their own country and are ill-informed and uninterested about any other countries. Having never been to America, I'm not going to comment. 

I think the UK media isn't that good at reporting foreign stories - a quality newspaper will cover lots of UK news and only the biggest stories from elsewhere - natural disasters, wars, how many Mexicans have swine flu, what Barack Obama said yesterday... If you read The Economist, a weekly magazine (it calls itself a newspaper, but no-one else does) it gives really comprehensive overview of news in all the countries of the world.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yes. thats why i watch news on telemundo :lol actually they mainly cover latin american news


----------



## bcarroll (Mar 28, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> That's the steroetype of Americans - that they're only interested in their own country and are ill-informed and uninterested about any other countries. Having never been to America, I'm not going to comment.


I would say that a majority of Americans are ill-informed and uninterested in their our country also.

Example

The gap between Capitol Hill and Main Street is huge when it comes to the so-called "cap-and-trade" legislation being considered in Congress. So wide, in fact, that few voters even know what the proposed legislation is all about.

Given a choice of three options, just 24% of voters can correctly identify the cap-and-trade proposal as something that deals with environmental issues. A slightly higher number (29%) believe the proposal has something to do with regulating Wall Street while 17% think the term applies to health care reform. A plurality (30%) have no idea.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/environment/congress_pushes_cap_and_trade_but_just_24_know_what_it_is


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It seems foreign topics are only highlighted when it's something that requires the aid of westerners.

Natural disasters, famine etcetra.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No I'm not, though I really ought to be. Of course, I don't pay terribly close attention to U.S. news events, either.

I have no excuse or rationalization for my ignorance--it's not a good thing that I don't pay close attention to what's going on both here and abroad. I feel guilty about it, I suppose, but guilt doesn't count for much. I certainly have the ability to make myself better informed about the world, but most of the time I'm just too lazy to bother. Not much else I can say.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

^props for being honest!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't watch much tv in general, but it does seem news in the US rarely covers foreign news. But I can't say how the foreign coverage here compares to foreign coverage in other countries. I do have interest in news about other countries but I don't expect TV news to provide it for me. I actually think the internet is more useful for this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I'm usually not interested in news stories outside the U.S. Although occasionally I'll follow a news story that took place in a different part of the world.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Sometimes I'll watch this French news program for practice: http://jt.france2.fr/13h/

It's interesting how they discuss Obama much more than we discuss Sarkozy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not interested in news of any kind any more. I used to be what you might call a 'news junky', but decided to let it go because about all it consisted of was negative, depressing stuff.

When I did watch it regularly, my answer would've been 'yes' to foreign news.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Depends on what it is.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Most popular (ie most read) stories on the BBC News website today:

* Health minister to repay £41,709
* 7 questions on hard words
* Women 'fight off disease better'
* Price split boosts show ratings
* EU slaps a record fine on Intel
* Arrest over 1980s double murders
* Bank sees slow economic recovery
* Boy, 2, dies after fair ride fall
* Depeche Mode's singer falls ill
* Missing... from afar

All pretty much British, or with a strong British connection. Oh dear.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Madison_Rose said:


> All pretty much British, or with a strong British connection. Oh dear.


Well, if you look at the BBC website to see where in the world people are viewing the site, you'll notice that more than half of the world (Western Hemisphere and Africa) are on very light usage. The Western Hemisphere is just waking up. Besides Australia, Britain is the largest area using English, so it makes sense that the "home country" would dominate at this time of day.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

^...which is an (admittedly fairly unscientific) indication that people in the UK are only interested in UK news. Hence the "oh dear."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

For me networks are the big thing in determining what world news you get. Here I find the CTV Newsnet covers mostly Canadian/American stories but will get into the big things as well, disasters, etc. CBC Newsworld is better, more indepth for Canadian/American news & has some decent world coverage to if you watch the right program. The local news hours always have a segment for foreign news but it's usually quite brief. 

We get a bunch of American channels with their news coverage but honestly it's all seems more entertainment based the fact & I don't mean celeb stories but just the flash of it in general, the graphics, the reporting style, etc 

I do listen to foreign news, I get most of my foreign news from the BBC World Service(Radio) as I find it to be very comprehensive(Same with the BBC World News TV Channel). BBC documentaries in my experience have damn near always topped any other coverage I've seen about the same story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same as with our news here in the US it depends on how interesting it is.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Of course I am - I find it disgustingly ignorant when people aren't aware of what's going on outside their country.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't care about any news. The vast majority of it seems to be human oriented and I don't really relate with them.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

I prefer BBC as opposed to say, CNN. I'm admittedly not a huge news follower, but I prefer to learn about things globally as opposed to just locally.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

of course i am.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I try not to watch the news its too negative and depressing, and I'm not into the whole "gotcha" journalism. Also, if I wanted to listen to a grumpy old white guy scream his opinions at me I'd just go talk to my dad.

I prefer to read the news online so I do come across a lot of foreign news stories, some of which are kind of interesting. Thats how I found out that French people are obsessed with American Square Dancing (clearly the French aren't as classy and sophisticated as we think), and today I found out that British people are the grumpiest people in Europe.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't watch tv, or read(or watch) any news on the internet.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

fern said:


> I prefer to read the news online so I do come across a lot of foreign news stories, some of which are kind of interesting. Thats how I found out that French people are obsessed with American Square Dancing (clearly the French aren't as classy and sophisticated as we think), and today I found out that British people are the grumpiest people in Europe.


Right, and you're seriously going to believe that? The news shouldn't be telling you stories like this because it's impossible to test whether the French are obsessed with ASD or whether us British are the grumpiest people - I mean, seriously.

Wow.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fairyxo said:


> Right, and you're seriously going to believe that? The news shouldn't be telling you stories like this because it's impossible to test whether the French are obsessed with ASD or whether us British are the grumpiest people - I mean, seriously.
> 
> Wow.


Right, and you shouldn't make generalizations about America or Americans either, but you do that all the time. At least she's watching the news to get her opinions.

(P.S. You *do* come off as kind of grumpy in your post.) 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm interested in news from everywhere.
I may not believe all of it, but it's good to know.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> Right, and you shouldn't make generalizations about America or Americans either, but you do that all the time. At least she's watching the news to get her opinions.
> 
> (P.S. You *do* come off as kind of grumpy in your post.)
> 
> ...


Generalisations when 90% of you on this board are exactly how the world sees you? Right.

Arrogant and ignorant people get me angry, yes, and even if I was grumpy (though when writing that last post I was nearly crying with laughter), I am one British person - which doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fairyxo said:


> Generalisations when 90% of you on this board are exactly how the world sees you? Right.
> 
> Arrogant and ignorant people get me angry, yes, and even if I was grumpy (though when writing that last post I was nearly crying with laughter), I am one British person - which doesn't prove anything.


You're halfway there. Now, reverse nationalities and write it again. Bigotry works *both* ways and what you're saying isn't any better than those of us whom you keep insulting.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Kelly said:


> You're halfway there. Now, reverse nationalities and write it again. Bigotry works *both* ways and what you're saying isn't any better than those of us whom you keep insulting.
> 
> Have a nice day,
> Kelly


:agree


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> I've started to view college majors as hobby killers. I'm a poli sci major. I used to read the news daily, including news reports from other countries, but I don't care anymore.


I'm the same. I was all over the news at university, both foreign and domestic, but I can't muster up any interest in it now. All the main events filter through to me, like swine flu and the scandal we have here in the UK over MPs expenses, but...yeah...I'm quite disgustingly ignorant.

As for the British being grumpy, I'm at my happiest when I'm miserable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amelia said:


> I read recently that news reports on US TV tend to focus on domestic news stories, often giving foreign news stories comparatively little coverage...


That would be accurate. I'm American and I'm hardly ignorant compared to most of the population yet I couldn't even name the Prime Minister of Canada. Which isn't bad, since I'm sure a good portion of the US population thinks Canada has a president.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

When I hear a BBC reporter doing a story on the midwest, it temporarily makes me feel sophisticated for living here.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

The BBC World News is incredibly good. It seems to cover much more than the American news, from what I see.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

This is article comes from a *British* newspaper: "Britons Are the Angriest People in Europe". http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/editors-choice/2009/05/15/britons-are-the-angriest-people-in-europe-86908-21360906/ It's not like I got this information from some "xenophobic" American newspaper. People want Americans to read newspapers from other countries and when we do you get mad at us.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

fern said:


> This is article comes from a *British* newspaper: "Britons Are the Angriest People in Europe". http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/editors-choice/2009/05/15/britons-are-the-angriest-people-in-europe-86908-21360906/ It's not like I got this information from some "xenophobic" American newspaper. People want Americans to read newspapers from other countries and when we do you get mad at us.


Actually, the Daily Record is a *Scottish* newspaper (they don't sell it in England, Wales or Northern Ireland) and it's a tabloid on par with The Sun and The Star - in other words they never print anything true or reliable.

You should read articles about foreign countries but at least read the papers that are actually accurate like The Times, The Independant, The Guardian etc. Or, check the BBC website.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fairyxo said:


> Actually, the Daily Record is a *Scottish* newspaper (they don't sell it in England, Wales or Northern Ireland) and it's a tabloid on par with The Sun and The Star - in other words they never print anything true or reliable.
> 
> You should read articles about foreign countries but at least read the papers that are actually accurate like The Times, The Independant, The Guardian etc. Or, check the BBC website.


Scotland is no longer in Britain???

Which foreign news sources do you read, Fairyxo?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> Scotland is no longer in Britain???
> 
> Which foreign news sources do you read, Fairyxo?
> 
> ...


Scotland IS in Britain, but it is a *Scottish* Newspaper and is *NOT* sold in the rest of Britain therefore it's hard to call it a British newspaper when three out of the four countries in Britain don't even get it.

*sigh*


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I'm not that in tune with what's going on in the world. I know the main "headlines"... I think I must have a very short attention span. I find watching the news extremely boring, I don't understand why they select what they show sometimes. And until recent years they only used news reporters who spoke the queen's english and no regional accents. I flick through the free paper sometimes but it's mostly bull****. Most newspapers are backing a specific political party so it's all propaganda and one sided. Can't always trust what you read or see.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fairyxo said:


> Scotland IS in Britain, but it is a *Scottish* Newspaper and is *NOT* sold in the rest of Britain therefore it's hard to call it a British newspaper when three out of the four countries in Britain don't even get it.
> 
> *sigh*


Pretty sure it doesn't matter where it's sold. It just matters where it's from. Would you say McDonald's is an American company or a British one? They have McDonald's in Britain, so it must be British now too right? :roll

And you never answered my question.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Kelly said:


> Pretty sure it doesn't matter where it's sold. It just matters where it's from. Would you say McDonald's is an American company or a British one? They have McDonald's in Britain, so it must be British now too right? :roll
> 
> And you never answered my question.
> 
> ...


Considering I live here, i'd say it matters to me and believe me, McDonalds is not British by any standards - that's all for the Americans.

I never answered your question one because I thought you were being sarcastic and two, now that I know you're not, it's really none of your business.

Anyway, bored of this conversation now.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Fairyxo said:


> Considering I live here, i'd say it matters to me and believe me, McDonalds is not British by any standards - that's all for the Americans.


So you have double standards when it comes to what you choose to accept as British or not.



> I never answered your question one because I thought you were being sarcastic and two, now that I know you're not, *it's really none of your business.*


Well, that's surprising considering the entire topic of this thread, which you chose to reply to. It's okay to belittle and insult people for their actions regarding the thread topic, but when it comes down to it, you can't be bothered to share like the others. :roll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes. I prefer foreign papers to the those in the U.S. Le Monde and the BBC are my favorites and offer a diplomatic version whereas most U.S. publications do not.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Cheeky said:


> :agree
> 
> Thank-you for being the brains in that conversation, Kelly. :clap


Uh... thanks... although if I were being entirely accurate, I probably should have also pointed out that Northern Ireland isn't a part of Great Britain, so it shouldn't matter if the newspaper is sold there or not. I missed the part yesterday where Fairyxo thought it was actually a part of Britain. My bad. Sorry. :doh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Doesn't all news have a "home field bias"? I seriously doubt a London newspaper gives much coverage to what happens in Milwaukee Wisconsin, just as the Milwaukee Journal doesn't focus on the details of every little thing that happens in London.


----------



## meghan (Jan 13, 2009)

yes i have to say i agree with cheeky. Thank you for being the brains in this conversation kelly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm more interested in foreign cultures. I like to learn about their religions, customs, and the foods they eat. Occasionally, foreign news interests me. I really like reading scientific related news.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Delicate said:


> Can't always trust what you read or see.


John Simpson, the BBC foreign correspondent, says in his autobiography that, although people are sometimes suspicious about the authenticity of some television news, it is actually extremely difficult to fake and would involve too many people who were prepared to be dishonest for it really to be feasible. But he says that newspaper reports cannot always be trusted to be 100% reliable, as individual newspaper reporters can be freer in what they say and their reports don't have moving images to back them up.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't watch the news. It's so negative. It causes me anxiety. Anything violent is like not good for me to watch. 

I could read the paper, but I don't. 

I like watching health news or psychology programs.

My mom and dad watch CNN daily so they tell me what's going on. Everyone knows here what's going on in the US right now. The economic crisis. We've been hearing about it for months. People are losing jobs on a daily basis and this is affecting our economy. Also I know about the car dealerships like Chrysler Closing plants and banks closing and being bought out. 
Our news is so US driven. 

In college, I was in a Global Relations class where we researched and summarized news. BBC was my number 1 source.


----------

